# sourcing yeast



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Epernay II is now called Cotes des Blanc and can be found a lot of places. How it differs from what you're after I don't know. I have some batches with Cotes des Blanc going. They claim it's a slow fermenter and that might be an uderstatement.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmm...yeah I ended up buying Cotes des Blanc. Schram (Compleat Meadmaker) seems to indicate this not quite the same as Epernay which is supposed to be a fast fermentor with a higher alcohol tolerance. After visiting the Lalvin website it seems that they may no longer offer this strain (DV10/Epernay).


----------



## Bob_Davis (Sep 1, 2006)

*Source of DV-10*

http://morewinepro.com/view_product/6282/

80 gram packets though


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Google seems to work well for me
http://www.watsons.ca/Supplies.htm
http://www.cellarplus.com.au/product.asp?code=3YLDV10-025


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you needing a specific yeast? What is so special about DV10? Different yeasts give different characters some dryer some sweeter etc.
I know Williams Brewing (http://www.williamsbrewing.com/search.cfm) has some yeasts for Mead. In the old days(only 10 years ago actually) they just used wine and champagne yeasts. I like the chamagne style so I comes out sparkling!!!
You may try "Kraus" in Independance,MO also(dont know the web address) they have alot of wine/mead making supplies. Happy Mead making


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey thanks for the links everyone...it had been a few months since my last post in this thread, so I had almost forgotten about it.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Zane said:


> What is so special about DV10? Different yeasts give different characters some dryer some sweeter etc.


Nothing special that I know of yet, but I have come to appreciate how much the yeast influences the final product, and I want to experiment with different varieties.


----------

